# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Centropyxis sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros subo un microorganismo del grupos Amebas Testácea.
Esta muestra se recogió en la provincia de Cádiz.



En el pos siguiente subiré algo nuevo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-may-2017),HUESITO (30-abr-2017),Jonasino (01-may-2017),Los terrines (30-abr-2017),perdiguera (30-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros voy a subir la misma foto que la anterior pero con la diferencia que he medido al protozoo espero que con el tiempo podremos sacar algunas conclusiones con estos datos.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-may-2017),HUESITO (04-may-2017),Jonasino (04-may-2017),Los terrines (03-may-2017)

----------

